# Do any of you wear certain rib, torso or shoulder protection wear when riding?



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

8 weeks ago I hit very loose gravel while going fast and ended up flying into a 360 in the air and landed on my back/side area. Short story, torn rotator cuff, 2 cracked ribs and tore a big part of my latissimus(sp) muscles. 

I decided to not due surgery(2 doctors agreed) and so it's at around 85% healed as I commence my rehab.

Does anyone wear vests for the upper body or compression shirts etc? It's the vibrations...(d'uh) that hurt SO MUCH. I could eat a bottle of Dilaudid like tic-tacs but instead use cannabis, anti-inflams and Tylenol plus cold then heat intervals. 
I'm terrible at sex these days too, that's below average.

Thanks for the input in advance! These vests and such are very expensive so any info at all about recovery and mountain biking would be great. Ice or heat after a ride? and such....

Peace & Happy trails.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I want to, but at 6’ 285lbs 315lb bench - it’s near impossible to find something that fits that has shoulder protection. The MTB world suffers from a lack of support/options for big fellas. 😢


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Brules said:


> I want to, but at 6’ 285lbs 315lb bench - it’s near impossible to find something that fits that has shoulder protection. The MTB world suffers from a lack of support/options for big fellas. 😢


Jesus brother, you are perfect rugby size lol. How many forks have you bottomed out? I'm 6'4" 200lbs myself but lanky body type. Before my tumble a month ago I was 228. At 50 years old you lose muscle not fat it seems. Even with TRT.
I am currently changing the geometry on my good hardtail just because of these injuries / rehabbing. A simple $400 in pocket change 😫
I was gonna pull the trigger on a $225 kevlar protection/dampening(for all those vibrations=pain) vest until I saw this and though about it. 
I will just have to ride really easy, not as often, rehab and SUCK IT UP BUTTERCUP 
Peace and thanks again.
Mikey


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’ve been adding muscle since starting TRT.

You may want to try Stinging Nettle Root pills. My dr said it helps bind T with FreeT in your system and make it more available to the body.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm not even all that big, at 210/5'10" but I'm at the top end of some equipment sizes. In fact there's one knee/shin guard manufacturer that doesn't make an XL at all, so they're completely ignoring the stocky end of the customer base.

To the OP, if I wear any back/chest protection for mountain biking, it's the USWE protector backpack which has back protection built in. I've occasionally worn my Alpinestars or Troy Lee armor if I know I'm going to be trying new things (and if it's not a hot day).

But for downhill biking, it's pretty much a requirement. FF helmet, upper armor (with sleeves and built-in elbow protection), Leatt armored undershorts, knee/shin guard, and I even have some full-fingered gloves with added padding since the last time I wiped out, I jammed a couple of fingers.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I might give this a try. Zip up and fits up to a 50” chest…









The New G-Form MX360 Impact Shirt | Introducing the MX360 Impact Shirt ideal for aggressive trail riding. Certified for moto with a removable back pad and an ultra-breathable design.... | By G-Form | Facebook


676 views, 120 likes, 3 loves, 41 comments, 8 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from G-Form: Introducing the MX360 Impact Shirt ideal for aggressive trail riding. Certified for moto with a removable back...




fb.watch


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Brules said:


> I’ve been adding muscle since starting TRT.
> 
> You may want to try Stinging Nettle Root pills. My dr said it helps bind T with FreeT in your system and make it more available to the body.


That peaks my interest, I'll do some research.


Brules said:


> I might give this a try. Zip up and fits up to a 50” chest…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do buy it, please let us know how it is...I'll buy it immediately.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m right at 49 inches so she gonna be tiiiiiiiiiight lol. I’ll post if I buy one.


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

I wear an 80 ounce Camelbak. If I'm going down, I'm rolling onto my back as I do it, as the water filled bladder has decent shock absorption. It's saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I replied in your other post. But brief answer: similar to you I have a torn rotator cuff, no surgery. I don't wear any sort of support vest. I think a FS bike really helps with vibrations. And you just have to modify your behavior (riding style).


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

can't help you with vibration pain, but look into a kart racing rib vest. I wear it under my hard armor top vest (the typical plastic front and back moto type protector). The moto vest protects your upper back and front from impacts but does very little for rib protection. the kart vest at least puts some plastic and padding around your ribs. I"ll sometimes wear it alone as well when I need lighter protection.

Also - Jerry lives !


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm almost 60, so putting body armor on just will give me a false sense of security that I don't need. The crashes when you get older are a wake up call. You're not a kid anymore.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

For mountain/lift access days I’ll be wearing armor, primarily for shoulders. I’ll take all the protection I can get vs none and possibly it being worse than it could have been. I’ll probably order the one I linked above and see if she fits.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Well, I got the new G-Form MX360. Once it's here and I do a few runs on it for a couple of days I'll share my experience. I can always return it.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Can’t wait to hear how it is. I’m holding off as I’m not planning on going to a lift park till August. Can’t wait to hear what you think.


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

Brules said:


> Can’t wait to hear how it is. I’m holding off as I’m not planning on going to a lift park till August. Can’t wait to hear what you think.


Thanks Brules, I appreciate you leading me to this item. Looking forward to share the report. Peace


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

Anything other than a gentle trails local ride, I wear sixsixone full armour jacket. Saved me from pain more than once


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Can't imagine anything less than NFL gear protecting from a collision with immovable objects (rocks, ground, trees) at speed. Can't imagine riding uphill in the summertime with NFL gear. So we must be talking about downhill runs?


----------



## iko_iko (7 mo ago)

If you see a dude riding with full Bills gear and uniform you might as well 'go fund' my hospital stay immediately.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Ice hockey equipment would be better.


----------



## Mister Maestro (Dec 10, 2021)

AWA: Always Wear Armor (because **** happens)

I've worn Leatt Proflex knee pads on every ride or about 4 years--super comfortable and have saved my knees multiple time; G-form elbow pads on every ride--not great protection, but they'll keep the skin on.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I did an OTB stunt on Monday. Scooting along at a fairly good clip on my Ripmo, tried to skirt some mud through overgrowth and the front wheel found a hidden root. Cracked a couple ribs, sprained my AC joint in my shoulder. Glad I landed in the mud cause the side of my helmet hit hard, was packed with mud. I doubt there is padding that could’ve done me any good. Exceedingly stupid of me to skirt the edge of an overgrown trail and a lesson learned. Lucky to have only broken ribs. Shoulder is painful but stable. Not the first time for me with these injuries.

I turn 60 next month, going to request some good knee and elbow pads from the boss. If I had pulled that stunt in rocks it would’ve been ugly.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Ouch. Good luck with those ribs!!!


----------

